# Amazing band performances in small venues



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

who did you see, where, and when?

I can’t say I saw SRV at the El mocambo or the Stones at the Horseshoe Tavern but believe it or not, Amanda Marshall was amazing at the Sidetrack Cafe in Edmonton just after the release of her debut album in the summer of 1996. My girlfriend (now wife of 20 years) and I lived within walking distance back then and Amanda’s performance still ranks high on my list of great shows.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

That's a tough one. I've seen so many great acts at the Commodore, where you could go on up and touch them if you were so inclined:

Devin Townsend Band/Project
Strapping Young Lad
Pantera (the night they shaved Vince Neil's head backstage - epic night)
Dixie Dregs
Lyle Lovett (not his big band, but a 3 piece acoustic set that was amazing-balls)


I also saw Eric Johnson at 86 Street (a club on the edge of downtown) right around Cliffs of Dover time and less than a year after SRV died. He talked alot about that. 

And in the early 80's, Kim Mitchell played a Halloween party at SAIT, while I was a student there.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I used to love seeing Teenage Head at Spats in Etobicoke. they always put on a good show


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Saw just about every blues player that was active in the early 70’s at the Egress on Beaty in Vancouver. Little hole in wall. Many times the big acts would show up to jam with whoever was there. I actually saw Johnny Winter sit in with Mississippi Fred McDowell, both with acoustic guitars. Fred died shortly after that. My favourite though was Sonny Terry and Brownie McGhee.

The Egress - Vancouver, BC


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2017)

StratCat said:


> Stones at the Horseshoe Tavern


Not that small, but, I seen them at the Blind Benefit show in Oshawa '79, a hockey arena, which is small for the Stones. 
The added plus was meeting Mick and John Belushi (MC'd the show) during intermission down the walkway at the arena.

A few bands played a bar here in our little town en route to their Toronto shows.
Doctor Hook and the Medicine Show, April Wine and The Headstones.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

April Wine - I saw them in a small arena in Fredericton when I was 17 and my wife had them at their high school in Mississauga twice.
Downchild Blue Band - Saw them at the El Mocambo in Toronto 40+ years ago.
Ian Thomas & Murray McLaughlin - The Playhouse Theatre (front row) in Fredericton
Valdy - Here in my hometown of Minto, NB back in the early 70's in a small hall that held less than 100.


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

Roger Daltrey at a corporate gig in Banff. It was sometime in last 6 or 7 years, in a conference room (no tables or seats). Didn't have to put up with standing in a sea of people. His voice was unbelievable good for his age. Pete Townshend's son was playing guitar.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Being a fan of bands that don't get radio play (for the most part), I've gotten to see most of my favourite bands in pretty small venues.

The Flatliners at Call The Office pretty much every December for a few years was always a lot of fun.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

I Mother Earth/Our Lady Peace @ the Town Pump in Vancouver. I Mother Earth had Rain Will Fall out. Had never heard of OLP. Raine Maida was on crutches with a hurt leg.

Green Day Phoenix Concert Theatre for the American Idiot release party.

Metallica - The Opera House Hardwired release party

Barenaked Ladies - Phoenix Concert Theatre for a NDP event with Jack Layton.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I saw Bonnie Raitt at the Sidetrack Cafe in Edmonton in 82 or 83. Amazing show


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Kerry Brown said:


> My favourite though was Sonny Terry and Brownie McGhee.
> 
> The Egress - Vancouver, BC


I saw them at the El Mocambo in the early 80s and they were really good

A couple of other small venue shows that I can recall:

XTC at the Masonic temple
Tower of Power at the El Mocambo
Jorma Kaukonen solo at the Big Bop 
Duke Robillard at the Silver Dollar
Roy Buchanan at the Brunswick House and the Horseshoe
Teenage Head at the Humber College pub
Hot Tuna at the Fur Peace Ranch


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Scottone said:


> I saw them at the El Mocambo in the early 80s and they were really good
> 
> A couple of other small venue shows that I can recall:
> 
> ...


You didn't get to see the Stones at the El Mocambo? 

That would have been something.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Doug & The Slugs, early 90's. Somehow got invited backstage and whooped it up with the band after the show.

Also memorable was KD Lang at the Sidetrack in Edmonton before she was signed.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Kerry Brown said:


> You didn't get to see the Stones at the El Mocambo?
> 
> That would have been something.


Missed that one unfortunately

Should also add that I saw Oscar Peterson at a small restaurant in the Bloor and Avenue Rd area in the early 90s.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Doug and the Slugs in ~1980 at a small club in Moncton. Myself and two friends (and a lone bartender) were the audience, until just before close when one other (possibly lost) soul walked in. They played as if there were a thousand screaming fans there.
David Clayton Thomas, David Wilcox, and a few others that escape me in the early 80s in a small nightclub/strip club in Halifax called the Lobster Trap.
Levon Helm (playing as a second drummer with his cousins? The Cate Brothers) at The Palace in Halifax.
Roger Hodgson solo at a radio promo show for 60 people in a small bar (don't recall the name) in Toronto early 90's. He played two solid hours switching between a 6 string Guild, 12 string Guild and a keyboard. Classy guy.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

John Hammond Jr.-The Firehall, London, ON. Talked with him a bit...total gentleman.
Duke Robillard-The Firehall, London, ON. Again a total gentleman.
Ronnie Earl-The Firehall, London, ON.
The Demics- Tons of times at The Cedar Lounge, London, ON.
Roger McGuinn-Fryfogles, London, ON
The Rockets-Nags Head North, Toronto, ON
Rory Gallagher-Harpo's, Detroit, MI
Roomful Of Blues-The Soup Kitchen, Detroit, MI
Johnny A-Callahans, Auburn Hills, MI


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Led Zeppelin
Feb 1969
Rock Pile aka Masonic Temple, Toronto


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

^Winner!


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Amboy Dukes Survival Of The Fittest tour, in a small primary school gymnasium, 150/200 people at the most. I was 15 feet from the stage. Incredible show.
This exact show, could have been recorded that night.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Oasis in '94 at Lee's Palace, Toronto.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Huey Lewis Nags Head North
Prism Ontario Place
Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers at Kingswood Music Theatre
Asia at Kingswood Music Theatre


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

The Yardbirds with J. Page
1967?
Huntsville - Hidden Valley

Grant Smith and the Power
1966
Broom and Stone, Scarborough


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

I'm from Huntsville and it blows my mind that Jimmy Page played Hidden Valley ski hill.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

Guncho said:


> I'm from Huntsville and it blows my mind that Jimmy Page played Hidden Valley ski hill.


at least it was summer!

this would have been pre LZ, billed as the New Yardbirds? or just The Yardbirds?

link from JP's website:

Hidden Valley Ski Resort, 26 8 1967 | JimmyPage.com


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Art Bergmann at the Horseshoe in early '95. He showed up (most times a concern) and put on an incredible show with a solid band. 

Anyone know what AB is up to these days?


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

They're not what they once were in popularity, but I just saw Echo & the Bunnymen at the Music Hall in London ON this past summer. Great show.


----------

